# Need Help Reach Goal



## 05yjacket (Jan 12, 2013)

05 LS2 A4 GTO 
Pacesetter LT's, Catless mids, X-pipe 2.5inch pipe,Glasspacks, and Dyno Tune
Output 337rwhp/369ft lbs

pretty basic numbers i think so my goal here is i want to get to 400rwhp from N/A LS2 I want to stay with the LS2 block and heads so basically Bolt on mods for now. where to go next is the big question

Im already planning on OTRCAI SS from westcoastspeed but what i wanna know is what other mods can i do before having to mess with the Cam/heads 

The cam is one of the last things i want to mess with but the heads im willing to get ported but im also been wondering about speed density vs MAF to so thoughts on that would be great to at this point its in ur guys hands an info to help me out here thanx an much appericated and as far as budget i really dont have one.


----------

